# experimental damascus



## hellize (Dec 20, 2017)

Greeting everyone,




I have a damascus knife to show today. Possibly the last one this year 
The blade is an experimental san mai with 5160 core, the "mantle" is forged of 1.2516 and some magical mystery steel 
It has an exceptionally high contrast, thanks to my mystical secret formula!
The knife is 27 cm long, the blade is 14 cm long, 3.5 cm wide and 5 mm thick at the base. Its handle is composed of polished reindeer antler and endemic Transylvanian "csere" oak
It resides in a thick, hand sewn leather sheath.


Hope you like it


----------



## tripleq (Dec 20, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## hellize (Dec 22, 2017)

tripleq said:


> Looks great!



Glad you like it, Sir!


----------



## merlijny2k (Dec 23, 2017)

Wow that use of antler is really, really nice!


----------



## hellize (Dec 24, 2017)

merlijny2k said:


> Wow that use of antler is really, really nice!



Thanks


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 25, 2017)

Very nice, I like how just a little of the cladding is there. Csere oak is beautiful, wonder what the scientific species name is, off to Google... :running:


----------



## hellize (Dec 26, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> Very nice, I like how just a little of the cladding is there. Csere oak is beautiful, wonder what the scientific species name is, off to Google... :running:



Glad you like it! 
Have no idea what the scientific name is for it. Could be even just a local variant and not a separate species, who knows?!...


----------

